# Detailingworld™ Review – AutoGlanz Valet+ Trade Shampoo



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

*Detailingworld™ Review - AutoGlanz Valet+ Trade Shampoo*
*Introduction*
Thanks to Jasper at Autoglanz for sending in this bottle of Valet+ Trade Shampoo in for review, apologies in the delay in getting it out

I've used a number of Autoglanz products before and have enjoyed every single one of them, so when they launched their trade range of products that in some places complemented the main range, but also had some different products, I was interested to find out what the deal was

*The Product*
The product is supplied in a clear bottle and its a very vivid pink colour. Consistency wise its pretty thick, but not so thick as to make i difficult to pour from the bottle. 
The label is very different from the normal AG range, but very clear with the correct instructions and dilution ratio










*The Manufacturer says:*
_A premium yet cost effective bodywork shampoo specifically designed for high volume use where price needs to be matched with performance.

High concentration 250:1 making it extremely cost effective
Wax and sealant safe
High foaming detergent, rich formula
Added lubrication to help prevent light marring (scratching) during the wash process
Suitable for use on all vehicle exterior surfaces_

Speaking with Jasper he added that formulation wise this is very different to their other shampoo, Bubbalicious.

This shampoo is 100% gloss enhancer or wax free, it is a pure shampoo with a few little added extras to promote lubrication and easy cleaning.

*The Method*
Car was pretty grotty so was treated to the usual prewash to remove the loose debris before getting ready to use the shampoo









I live in very hard water area and wash with approx 20l of water, so opted to use the full recommended amount at the dilution ratio advised, which meant 80ml of shampoo!









Agitating with a PW, this foamed up like crazy and the buckets were almost overflowing with suds! Water turned a nice purple colour too









Nearly lost the dooka in the suds too









With my hard water I normally don't experience much suds transfer to the panel, even if the shampoo is slick and cleans well.

Happy to report that this shampoo is a cracker, very slick under use, and great suds transfer to the panel!

























Finishing off the car I was surprised that alot of the suds still remained, which is always nice to see

























It seemed to clean well, no issues to report in pulling the dirt of a car desperate need of an LSP top-up

After rinsing off, there wasn't any residue left behind, and I could tell that no wax or protection was added as my LSP at the time was on its last legs

















Definitely confirming that this is a 'pure' shampoo so will be perfect when I've got some decent protection back on the car, and don't want to alter it in any way

*Price*
This is where the shampoo really comes into its own
1l costs £6.95
5l costs £15.95
25l costs £46.95

*Would I use it again?*
Without hesitation, irrespective of price this is a great performing shampoo that's sudsy, slick and cleans well. In hindsight I probably could get away with using less product than recommended. If you live in a softer water area you could probably get away with using even less

In order for it to provide decent value and a low cost per wash, you have to be aware of the amount you buy, as the great value is only apparent at the larger quantities, as I'll go into shortly

*Conclusion*
Another great product from Autoglanz
A pure shampoo that gets the 4 pillars of a decent shampoo right, suds, slickness, cleaning power and price

It's not often that the cheapest shampoo in a manufacturers range is a pure one, as these are often reserved for the more expensive product, but this shampoo does that

Based on the recommended dilution ratios, and the quantity of water I use, I was looking at 80ml of product. This could have been reduced in reality I feel, but in the interest of fairness I'll work off that

1l bottle = 56p per wash
5l carton = 26p per wash
25l carton = 15p per wash

The outwardly low cost of the shampoo is somewhat offset by the lower dilution ratio, so cost per wash is not as good as you might first think, especially for the 1l bottle
You can however halve the cost per wash buy buying 5l, and with that I would get 62 washes, which is alot! The option to reduce it even further with 25l options is just nuts, and I can see this appealing to trade customers especially

Some of the higher concentrated shampoos on the market will be able to offer better costs per washes, but in order to do that you would have to commit to £30+ of shampoo in volume
5l of this shampoo only costs £15.95 which is a bit less than double that of some other shampoos, but you are getting 10 times the volume!

And i think that's where this shampoo shines, very good performance with a competitive price that's unlocked when you buy greater quantities than you may otherwise be used to. In reality, using less that recommended in a wash would still get decent results, and reduce the cost per wash even further

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

